# אל תתפוס אותי במילה



## cfu507

Hi, how would you say אל תתפוס אותי. It means that you are not 100% sure about what you have said.


----------



## Mjolnir

"Don't hold me to it".


----------



## elroy

Or "Don't take my word for it."

In colloquial American English, you can also say "Don't quote me."


----------



## jdotjdot89

elroy said:


> Or "Don't take my word for it."
> 
> In colloquial American English, you can also say "Don't quote me."



Rather, say "Don't quote me on this."
I think that is also the best translation.


----------



## Nunty

Are these two expressions really equivalent? I would use אל תתפוס אותי במילה after someone tried to split hairs with something I had said. For example:

 - אמרת שיהיו מאה עותקים ויש רק 98!
- אל תתפוס אותי במילה. יש כ-100.

I'm not sure what the English equivalent of what I mean would be. Maybe "Don't take me word-for-word" or "I didn't mean it literally"?


----------



## elroy

jdotjdot89 said:


> Rather, say "Don't quote me on this."


 Both are possible. "Don't quote me" is just a shorter version. 





Nun-Translator said:


> - אמרת שיהיו מאה עותקים ויש רק 98!
> - אל תתפוס אותי במילה. יש כ-100.
> 
> I'm not sure what the English equivalent of what I mean would be. Maybe "Don't take me word-for-word" or "I didn't mean it literally"?


 Indeed, in that context, none of our earlier suggestions would work. (But I guess they do work in _some_ contexts?)

Regarding your suggestions, I don't really like the former. The latter is not bad, although it may sound a bit dramatic if all you're talking about is how many copies there are.


----------



## Nunty

Yes, the number of copies was a really bad example. The expression is often used by politicians and CEOs who are uncomfortable at being held accountable for something they said in the past.


----------



## jdotjdot89

elroy said:


> Both are possible. "Don't quote me" is just a shorter version.  Indeed, in that context, none of our earlier suggestions would work. (But I guess they do work in _some_ contexts?)



I've actually never heard just "Don't quote me."


----------



## elroy

jdotjdot89 said:


> I've actually never heard just "Don't quote me."


 I have.

Here are some examples from the Internet:

Pizza Hut has a good deal, I think (*don't quote me*) that it is buy a 10 dollar card and you get up to 10 or so pizza's, buy one, get one free deal
Source

I think, but *don't quote me*, it was available in the 10g companion CD.
Source

They are very filling and don't seem to have as many 'chemicals' but I could be wrong about that, so *don't quote me* 
Source

That is a queen ant looking for a place to start a new nest. Judging by the color, maybe an army or a bull head ant. *Don't quote me* though.
Source


----------

